

TCKFC: TrueCrypt keyfile cracker - hltalptkn
https://github.com/Octosec/tckfc

======
SchizoDuckie
I just read the source. This is as much a cracker as Lizard Squad are hackers.

It's simply a script that tries truecrypt keyfiles with a provided password.

~~~
hltalptkn
I edited the description. Thanks!

